# My newest foster rant



## Rescue-mom (Mar 17, 2009)

I got a new foster girl and she is adorable and great....But......
She is a beagle and her normal weight for her size was estimated 25-30pounds(at most) and she was weighed in at 55pounds.
She was an owner surrender into the local SPCA and they said she has never been to the vet and the had some hip stiffness......
Are you kidding me??? She is 6 years old and has problems walking she can not put any pressure on her left leg and all was detected was mild stiffness.The SPCA microchipped her and handed her over to the rescue(With the adoption fee of $225) yet her vet bills alone will cost $1000+.Maybe the previous owners were complete idiots but a 6 year old beagle that is about double her weight that can barely walk should call for a vet visit....
The SPCA took her in and deemed her unadoptable because of her weight,age and future health problems(We suspect diabetes too) so they were gonna euthanize her.
They called the rescue and we took her knowing the future costs for her and they still charged the fee....
We currently have 4 dogs in our care 
(in our province)...It is a Canada wide rescue,that require long term medication,vet visits.
You would think that they would have waved the fee.
She is going to a vet this week for xrays,full blood work up and urine tests...She is getting tested for everything.I hope she does well she deserves it.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

That's very nice of you to take this 6 year old Beagle into your care! Best of luck!!


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Rescue Mom,

Any news on the overweight beagle girl? She reminds me of a husky I rescued that was so morbidly obese and ill she couldn't walk when I rescued her. She had a hypo thyroid that had been untreated, that lead to diabetes that went untreated, and made her blind. I ended up keeping her all these years and she's now a beautiful senior. 

Newt


----------

